# Previsão e Seguimento Tufões (Pacífico Oeste 2014)



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jan 2014 às 22:56)

Lista de nomes internacionais em 2014

Lingling, Kajiki, Faxai, Peipah, Tapah	, Mitag, Hagibis, Neoguri, Rammasun	, Matmo, Halong, Nakri, Fengshen, Kalmaegi, Fung-wong, Kammuri, Phanfone, Vongfong, Nuri, Sinlaku, Hagupit, Jangmi, Mekkhala, Higos, Bavi, Maysak	Haishen, Noul, Dolphin, Kujira, Chan-hom

Lista de nomes das Filipinas para os ciclones que entrarem na região de monitoramento da PAGASA:

Agatón, Basyang, Calóy, Domeng, Ester, Florita, Glenda, Henry, Inday, José, Katring, Luís, Mario, Neneng, Ompong, Paeng, Queenie, Ruby, Séniang, Tomás , Usmán, Venus, Waldo, Yayang, Zeny.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jan 2014 às 23:20)

O GFS já começou a indicar a possibilidade de um ciclone se formar no começo da próxima semana, fortalecendo para tufão no Mar das Filipinas por volta do dia 13 de Janeiro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Fev 2014 às 18:13)

INVEST 93W se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical e recebeu o nome de Faxai.
A previsão e que Faxai se torne o primeiro tufão de 2014.
O ciclone pode afetar Guam.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Mar 2014 às 05:31)

Faxai


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Mar 2014 às 18:45)

Faxai se torna o primeiro tufão de 2014.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 04:51)

TSR prevê que a temporada de tufões do Pacífico Oeste de 2014 será muito ativa.

27 tempestades tropicais 
17 tufões 
11 grandes tufões

ACE: 375
http://www.tropicalstormrisk.com/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 04:53)

Tufão Tapah
Esteve ativo entre os dias 27 de Abril e 2 de Maio.
As Ilhas Marianas foram afetadas, porém não há relatos de danos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Mai 2014 às 04:53)

Até 7 de Maio:
5 tempestades tropicais 
2  tufões 
0 grandes tufões


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2014 às 03:08)

Depressão Tropical Ester se formou ontem a sudoeste de Taiwan.
Ester causou chuvas fortes e inundações nas Filipinas.
O Japão deve acompanhar esse sistema, pois pode trazer chuvas ao país.






A passagem da MJO sobre o Pacífico Oeste deve contribuir para a formação de ciclones tropicais nos próximos dias.
O GFS por exemplo chega a mostrar 3 possíveis ciclones tropicais se formando dentro dos próximos 15 dias, dois no Mar da China Meridional e um no Mar das Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jun 2014 às 20:21)

Tempestade subtropical Mitag ( Ester) está afetando algumas ilhas do Japão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jun 2014 às 06:33)

Tempestade tropical/subtropical Mitag se dissipou.
Tempestade /subtropical Hagibs se formou no Mar da China Meridional no dia 14/06 e provocou chuvas fortes na China e Taiwan.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Jul 2014 às 05:29)

Ciclones tropicais podem se formar nessa primeira semana de Julho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 05:19)

Todos os modelos mostram a depressão tropical 8 se fortalecendo para um forte tufão e indo em direção ao sul do Japão.

8 de Julho


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jul 2014 às 05:58)

Possíveis trajetórias da depressão tropical 8.
Próximo nome na lista é Neoguri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 05:24)

Se a previsão se confirmar. a depressão tropical 8 deve ser o primeiro Super Tufão de 2014. 
Previsão atual e que chegue a categoria 4 e atinja o Japão entre 8/9 de Julho como categoria 3.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Jul 2014 às 18:43)

Depressão tropical 8 já começou a se intensificar de forma rápida. 
Neste momento e um tufão de categoria 1 e está previsto para ser categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jul 2014 às 02:32)

A previsão do modelo europeu para o Neoguri é impressionante, estava lendo o twitter de Ryan N. Maue e segundo ele o modelo mostra pressão sub900 e rajadas de vento de 314 km/h.
Neoguri neste momento mantém ventos sustentados em 160 km/h e é categoria 2 de acordo com o JTWC.

Chuvas e ventos fortes afetaram Guam nos últimos dias, mas não se reporta nada grave na ilha.
O pico de itensidade de Neoguri está previsto para ocorrer quando ele atingir a  província de Okinawa, sul do Japão.


----------



## Ziemann (5 Jul 2014 às 02:57)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Jul 2014 às 07:25)

Neoguri - 7h atrás


----------



## Ziemann (5 Jul 2014 às 15:04)

Neoguri


----------



## Ziemann (5 Jul 2014 às 18:15)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 01:19)

Devido ao olho irregular, Neoguri havia feito uma pausa em sua intensificação, agora com o olho melhor organizado, o tufão deve começar a se fortalecer novamente.
O pico de intensidade está sendo previsto para ocorrer no dia 07, um dia antes do tufão chegar em Okinawa, porém ele ainda pode afetar a província japonesa entre as categorias 4 e 5.


----------



## Ziemann (6 Jul 2014 às 03:33)

*Neoguri - Atualização*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Jul 2014 às 07:43)

O tamanho impressiona.


----------



## Ziemann (6 Jul 2014 às 16:37)

O olho do Neoguri ficou mais definido nas últimas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Ziemann (6 Jul 2014 às 17:09)

*Grande tufão ameaça Japão e Coreia do Sul*

Um grande tufão e considerado muito forte está sendo monitorado em águas do oceano Pacífico Noroeste, entre o Japão, as Filipinas e a China. O tufão foi batizado de Neoguri (cão guaxinim, em coreano), nome que também foi usado para outros tufões em 2008 e em 2002.






O tufão Neoguri é de grandes dimensões e seu olho pode ser visto claramente nas imagens de satélite. Tufões são sistemas idênticos aos furacões e se formam em regiões oceânicas tropicais de águas muito quentes. Tufão é a denominação que se dá no oceano Pacífico Noroeste.






Este tufão está sendo monitorado pela Agência Meteorológica do Japã (JMA, na sigla em inglês. O boletim técnico das 12 UTC de 6 de julho de 2014 (9 horas, em Brasília) informou que Neoguri estava se deslocando para norte-noroeste com velocidade de 25 km/h. A pressão mínima já estava em 935 hPa e baixou em relação ao que foi observado às 6 horas (9 UTC).

Os ventos constantes deste tufão são estimados em 90 nós (aproximadamente 166 km/h), mas com rajadas de 130 nós (240 km/h).

A previsão de deslocamento indica que Neoguri poderá atingir terras japonesas até 9 horas (12UTC) de terça-feira, 8 de julho.






Fonte: Climatempo


----------



## Ziemann (6 Jul 2014 às 21:56)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 01:11)

Super Tufão Neoguri - Categoria 4


----------



## Ziemann (7 Jul 2014 às 01:40)




----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Jul 2014 às 01:54)

As ultimas atualizações estão informando que a pressão central da tempestade esta em 930hpa e ventos sustentados de 50m/s rajadas de ate 70m/s  

 Tufões dessa intensidade são mais frequentes quando as aguas do pacifico estão mais quentes lá pelo final de agosto e durante todo o mês de setembro.

 O pacifico já estando a produzir tufões dessa intensidade a meu ver indica uma anomalia positiva na temperatura do mar

 Devera atingir pressão de 910hpa para amanha um pouco antes de pegar Okinawa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 06:43)

NEOGURI  
Ventos sustentados: 250 km/h
Pressão mínima estimada: 922


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 07:34)

Super Tufão Neoguri já deve começar a afetar a província de Okinawa, Japão durante a noite (hora de Portugal). O tufão mantém ventos sustentados em 250 km/h com rajadas de até 305 km/h, no limite entre categoria 4 e 5, só não se fortaleceu mais devido ao ar seco, que prejudica o fortalecimento do ciclone, porém a previsão e que se intensifique um pouco mais nas próximas 24 horas. Acumulados de chuva significativos ( ~300 mm), ventos superiores a 200 km/h, grandes ondas e inundações são esperados para Okinawa.

Devido ao grande tamanho o ciclone deve começar afetar o restante do Japão no dia 09 de Julho, trazendo chuvas, ventos fortes e risco de inundações, tornados e deslizamentos de terra. A Coreia do Sul também pode ser afetada pelo tufão. No litoral da China e Taiwan o mar deve ficar agitado, além de ventos, porém não muito fortes, no máximo 60 km/h. Assim como ocorreu nas Filipinas as bandas de nebulosidade do tufão, poderiam causar um pouco de chuva aos dois países. Os dois países mais afetados pelo ciclone serão Japão e Coreia do Sul.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 07:46)

@ObservingSpace  

Vídeo
View My Video


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2014 às 17:37)

*Agência meteorológica japonesa lança alerta máximo para o tufão Neoguri*

A agência meteorológica japonesa lançou hoje um alerta máximo de aviso perante a chegada ao extremo sul do país, na terça-feira, do tufão Neoguri, cujos ventos devem chegar aos 260 quilómetros por hora. Este tipo de alerta é acionado em caso de risco de perdas humanas e de estragos em massa. O Neoguri vai dirigir-se hoje às ilhas do extremo sul do país, nomeadamente Miyako, e deve chegar na terça-feira de manhã à ilha de Okinawa.
Face às previsões de ventos muito violentos e chuvas torrenciais, a agência meteorológica japonesa recomenda aos habitantes de Okinawa que fiquem em suas casas e que evitem deslocações não indispensáveis.

Destak/Lusa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 18:45)

O ar seco provocou um enfraquecimento de Neoguri.

Apesar desse enfraquecimento, rajadas de vento superiores a 100 km/h já foram registradas em Miyako-jima.
Pressão mínima neste momento e de 978 hpa.

Radar: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/





Links úteis com dados das estações da ilha:
http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas_h/map65.html
http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas/219.html?elementCode=1


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 18:54)

James Reynolds, Mark Thomas e Josh Morgerman estão neste momento em Miyako-jima, local onde o olho possivelmente irá passar.
Neste momento eles registram ventos fortes e pressão mínima de 975 hpa.

O local onde eles estão, é a ilha em vermelho.


----------



## Ziemann (7 Jul 2014 às 20:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 20:24)

Rajadas de vento de 130 km/h já foram registradas em Miyako-jima.
Pressão mínima neste momento e de 971 hpa.
O olho deve chegar a ilha daqui cerca de 2 horas.






Os modelos já mostram outro ciclone se formando daqui uma semana, podendo novamente ameaçar o Japão, porém ainda falta muito tempo e os modelos podem mudar muito.


----------



## Ziemann (7 Jul 2014 às 21:37)

Neoguri - Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Jul 2014 às 22:11)

Ao contrário do que era previsto pelos meteorologistas, Neoguri se enfraqueceu devido ao ar seco e agora mantém ventos sustentados em 205 km/h. Nas últimas horas o ciclone está voltando a se tornar melhor organizado e segue sendo uma grande ameaça para Okinawa e Japão.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (7 Jul 2014 às 23:44)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Ao contrário do que era previsto pelos meteorologistas, Neoguri se enfraqueceu devido ao ar seco e agora mantém ventos sustentados em 205 km/h. Nas últimas horas o ciclone está voltando a se tornar melhor organizado e segue sendo uma grande ameaça para Okinawa e Japão.



Boa noite Caro Felipe Freitas,

Infelizmente esse bicho deverá provocar imensos estragos visto a sua força (força do vento e precipitações excessivas), alguns modelos ainda colocam a CAT3 quando atrevessar o arquipélago de Kyushu e Shikoku!!!!

Só espero que não haja vítimas porque o povo Japonês não mereçe levar com a fúria desse super Tufão.

Cmps.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 00:43)

ELJICUATRO disse:


> Boa noite Caro Felipe Freitas,
> 
> Infelizmente esse bicho deverá provocar imensos estragos visto a sua força (força do vento e precipitações excessivas), alguns modelos ainda colocam a CAT3 quando atrevessar o arquipélago de Kyushu e Shikoku!!!!
> 
> ...


 Boa noite, ELJICUATRO.

Infelizmente o tufão está se fortalecendo novamente, também espero que ele provoque o mínimo de danos possíveis e que não haja vitimas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 00:44)

Neoguri está se intensificando novamente.
A maior rajada de vento registrada até o momento foi de 150 km/h em Tokashiki.











22 UTC


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jul 2014 às 01:28)

Ziemann disse:


> Neoguri - Radar



 Nossa essa montagem ficou legal você mesmo que fez ?


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 02:32)

Rajadas de vento de 180 km/h foram registradas em Tokashiki.
A parede do olho passou próximo de Miyako-jima.
De acordo com a NHK 190 mil pessoas foram evacuadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 04:18)

Naha registrou uma rajada de vento de 168 km/h, a rajada de vento mais forte já registrada na cidade foi de 280 km/h durante a passagem do Tufão Emma em 1956.
A maior rajada de vento registrada até o momento foi em Tokashiki, 190 km/h.


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Jul 2014 às 04:33)

Pouco antes do meio dia fora registrado rajadas de 187km/h (52,2m/s) na província de okinawa.

 Segundo a NHK os ventos deverão atingir picos de 65m/s e as ondas deverão estar em ate 14m

 A pressao central da tempestade esta em 935hpa segundo a NHK e ventos sustentados de 50m/s e rajadas de ate 70m/s(250km/h) (estipulado nao medido) 

 e a tempestade deve para amanha estar passando entre Shikoku e Kyushu e deve chegar ao centro do Japão com 980hpa(nao mais forte que uma tempestade de inverno)

 E esperado chuva para toda essa semana em quase todo o Japão devido o tufão e a frente estacionaria que  causa as monções


----------



## Ziemann (8 Jul 2014 às 06:18)

Neoguri - Radar loop


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 06:40)

Como se pode ver pelos gifs que o Ziemann postou, o olho de Neoguri passou entre Miyako-jima e Okinawa, poupando ambas as ilhas de chuvas e ventos mais fortes.

O tufão se intensificou novamente e creio que possa ser atualizado para categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 06:46)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Jul 2014 às 08:05)

Okinawa - ao vivo:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/keith...&utm_medium=social&utm_content=20140708000312


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Jul 2014 às 08:29)

http://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IOKINAWA10

Em 15horas o acumulado de chuva ia nos 124mm!


----------



## Ziemann (8 Jul 2014 às 14:38)

cubensis disse:


> Nossa essa montagem ficou legal você mesmo que fez ?



Não, peguei de outro site.


----------



## Ziemann (8 Jul 2014 às 20:14)




----------



## david 6 (9 Jul 2014 às 01:44)

lindo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Jul 2014 às 05:09)

Inundações estão sendo registradas em Okinawa, devido a acumulados de chuva próximo dos 500 mm.
Está chovendo mais do que era previsto.






O Tufão felizmente se enfraqueceu muito devido ao ar seco e também as águas um pouco mais frias.
Deve chegar a Kyushu como categoria 1 e afetar o restante do país como tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2014 às 06:11)

Duas pessoas morreram em Okinawa, durante a passagem do tufão.
Uma depressão tropical se formou e poderia se tornar um Super Tufão na próxima semana de acordo com o GFS.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Jul 2014 às 06:16)

Acumulados de chuva das últimas 24 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jul 2014 às 06:48)

Tufão Neoguri provocou 6 mortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Jul 2014 às 06:49)

Tempestade Tropical Rammasun ainda se encontra desorganizado devido ao ar seco.
NAVGEM indica Rammasun chegando a Luzon, a maior ilha das Filipinas como tufão, já o ECMWF, GFS, CMC e UKMO indicam o sistema fazendo landfall como tempestade tropical.
Depois de passar pela Ilha de Luzon, Rammasun deve adentrar no Mar da China Meridional, onde pode encontrar condições para se reorganizar.
NAVGEM mostra o sistema se intensificando novamente para tufão, já os outros modelos mostram no máximo uma tempestade tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jul 2014 às 06:44)

Tempestade Tropical Rammasun se tornou melhor organizado e poderia se tornar um tufão de categoria 1, antes de atingir as Filipinas de acordo com o JTWC.
Acumulados de chuva superiores a 100 mm podem ser registrados na ilha de Luzon e Visayas durante a passagem do ciclone, o que poderia causar inundações e deslizamentos de terra.

Depois de passar pelas Filipinas, Rammasun deve adentrar no Mar da China Meridional, onde está previsto para se reorganizar.
GFS, CMC e NAVGEM mostram o sistema se intensificando para tufão, já os modelos ECMWF e UKMO mostram o sistema se tornando uma tempestade tropical.

Caso se reorganize no Mar da China Meridional,  Rammasun poderia afetar as províncias chinesas de Hainan, Yunnan, Guangxi e Guangdong, além do Vietnã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jul 2014 às 20:30)

O modelo NAVGEM acertou ao indicar que Rammasun chegaria as Filipinas como um tufão.
Rammasun neste momento mantém ventos sustentados em 140 km/h com pressão mínima estimada em 975 hPa.

O tufão poderia se fortalecer mais de acordo com JTWC antes de fazer landfall nas Filipinas amanhã.
Rammasun pode afetar a  Região Metropolitana de Manila, onde moram mais de 11 milhões de pessoas, como uma forte tempestade tropical ou tufão de categoria 1.

Com exceção do modelo europeu todos os demais, mostram Rammasun se reorganizando e se tornado tufão novamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jul 2014 às 20:53)

Olho começando a limpar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Jul 2014 às 23:54)

Radar: http://meteopilipinas.gov.ph/map.php


----------



## Ziemann (15 Jul 2014 às 02:09)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 04:19)

Landfall nas Filipinas está previsto para ocorrer daqui aproximadamente 6h.
Como o olho deve permanecer no mar por mais algumas horas, o tufão pode continuar a se fortalecer.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 05:34)

Pela imagem de radar, Rammasun parece ter feito landfall na ilha de Batag, Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 08:08)

Rammasun se fortalece para categoria 3.
Twitter de James Reynolds que está nas Filipinas: https://twitter.com/EarthUncutTV


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 13:43)

Rammasun fez landfall a cerca de 3h atrás como categoria 3.
Algumas cidades das Filipinas declararam estado de calamidade.

Landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 13:56)

O tufão está sobre a terra neste momento e ainda é um forte tufão.
Será uma noite difícil para a maior ilha das Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 14:33)

Acumulados de chuva em alguns locais já supera os 200 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 19:03)

Pelo menos 300.000 pessoas foram evacuadas.
Portos e escolas estão fechadas em partes da ilha de Luzon.

O tufão pouco se enfraqueceu e deve começar a afetar em breve a grande Manila, como categoria 2.

Acumulados de chuva próximo dos 500 mm podem ser registrados nas Filipinas.
Storm surge de até 3 metros também pode ser registrado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 20:49)

Vídeo do Tufão Rammasun (Glenda) em Sorsogon City, Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (15 Jul 2014 às 20:58)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jul 2014 às 00:26)

Rammasun se enfraqueceu nas últimas horas. 
O olho está agora sobre Manila.
O tufão está previsto para se intensificar novamente no Mar da China Meridional, podendo chegar a categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jul 2014 às 04:11)

Rammasun possivelmente é apenas uma tempestade tropical neste momento.
Até o final da tarde (hora local) as condições já devem melhorar em praticamente todo o país.

Inundações, queda de árvores e pontes, além de danos em prédios e casas estão sendo relatados, melhores informações devem chegar em breve.
Até o momento se confirma uma morte e dois feridos.

O número de evacuados varia entre 80 mil e 300 mil, pois há uma grande discordância entre os meios de comunicação sobre o valor correto.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jul 2014 às 04:43)

Outro tufão está previsto para se formar durante essa semana.
Filipinas, Taiwan e China devem monitorar o desenvolvimento do INVEST 93W. 
O próximo nome na lista é Matmo, nas Filipinas receberá o nome de Henry.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jul 2014 às 20:43)

O número de vítimas fatais neste momento é de 20.
Rammasun está agora no Mar da China Meridional, onde está se reorganizando.
A previsão e que chegue a Hainan, China entre 17 e 18 de Julho.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Jul 2014 às 20:45)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2014 às 06:03)

O número de vítimas fatais é de 38.
Rammasun neste momento é categoria 1.


----------



## Ziemann (17 Jul 2014 às 16:48)




----------



## Ziemann (17 Jul 2014 às 19:43)




----------



## Ziemann (17 Jul 2014 às 20:29)

*Tufão Rammasun: Sobe para 38 o número de mortos
*
As agências internacionais de notícias atualizaram, neste início de tarde de terça-feira (17), o número de mortos em decorrência da passagem do tufão Rammasun pelas Filipinas. Sobe para 38 as mortes confirmadas. Ao passar por esta área o sistema tinha ventos estimados de até 220 km/h, segundo dados da Agência Meteorológica Japonesa (JMA – sigla em inglês).

O sistema voltou a se intensificar ao  avançar pelo mar do sul da China. Segundo informações da JMA, o centro de baixa pressão é estimado em 955hPa, os ventos médios próximos ao centro são de aproximadamente 150 km/h e as rajadas máximas alcançam os 210 km/h. O sistema se movimenta para noroeste com velocidade de 15 km/h.

No momento o tufão corresponderia a categoria 1 de furacão na escala Saffir-Simpson. Há previsão de intensificação do sistema ao passar por Haiwan e Vietnã, poucos efeitos também poderão ser vistos sobre Hong Kong.










Fonte: Climatempo


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2014 às 20:36)

O Tufão Rammasun intensificou-se imenso nas últimos horas.
É já um super tufão, de categoria 4!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2014 às 21:12)

Rammasun neste momento é categoria 4 e deve se fortalecer um pouco mais antes de chegar a China hoje (18) (hora local).
Acumulados de chuva podem ser significativos, podendo superar os 400 mm em Haikou (800 mil habitantes).

Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Jul 2014 às 22:37)

Tempestade tropical Matmo está previsto para se tornar um tufão no dia 20 de Julho, de acordo com a última previsão do JTWC.
Taiwan, Ilhas Okinawa e China devem monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 01:48)

Rammasun - Categoria 4


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 03:06)

Tufão segue se intensificando.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 05:30)

Rammasun


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 07:16)

Parede do olho está afetando o nordeste de Hainan neste momento.
Nas Filipinas se confirma 54 mortes e os danos são estimados em 27 milhões de dólares.






Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 12:39)

Três mortes confirmadas na China e dezenas de feridos.
Haikou registrou rajadas de vento de 192 km/h.












Acumulados de chuva


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 14:17)

Rajada de vento de 215 km/h em Zhanjiang na última hora.
Haikou registrou rajada de vento de 162 km/h entre 19:00 e 20:00 (hora local)

Olho sobre terra neste momento.


----------



## Ziemann (18 Jul 2014 às 15:29)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 18:27)

Mapa com os acumulados de chuva das últimas 24 horas em aeroportos chineses.
Estações meteorológicas da China registraram acumulados ao redor de 400 mm, como é o caso de Changjiang.






O tufão está agora no Golfo de Tonkin e o landfall é previsto entre a fronteira de China e Vietnã no dia 19 de Julho.
O tufão deve provocar chuvas e ventos fortes em ambos os países até pelo menos o dia 20.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 18:59)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 20:01)

De acordo com um fórum americano, a Ilha de Qizhou registrou pressão mínima de 892.3hPa (pressão não ajustada ao nível do mar).
Se confirmada essa informação, Rammasun era provavelmente categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (18 Jul 2014 às 20:11)

China


----------



## Ziemann (18 Jul 2014 às 20:33)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 04:22)

Acumulado de chuva em Changhua City chegou a 545,9 mm.











O tufão agora é categoria 3 de acordo com JTWC.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 04:36)

Matmo (Henry) deve se tornar tufão hoje.
As bandas de nebulosidade da tempestade e as monções estão provocando chuvas fortes nas Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 06:19)

Possíveis trajetórias que Matmo (Henry) pode seguir de acordo com GFS.
Outra área de baixa pressão (INVEST 96W), já está sendo monitorada.


----------



## Ziemann (19 Jul 2014 às 15:26)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 22:03)

Acumulados de chuva significativos foram registrados hoje em parte do Vietnã e China.
Mapa com os acumulados em aeroportos, estações meteorológicas chinesas registraram acumulados próximo dos 300 mm em alguns locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Jul 2014 às 22:05)

China


Filipinas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (20 Jul 2014 às 23:12)

Mortos pelo tufão nas Filipinas subiu para 94 e na China para 17.
Neste momento temos o tufão Matmo e uma depressão tropical em atividade no Pacífico Oeste.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 00:44)

Mortos pelo tufão Rammasun nas Filipinas subiu para 97, na China para 33 e no Vietnã para 17.

Matmo tem contribuído para a ocorrência de chuvas fortes nas Filipinas.
Jim Edds já está em Taiwan para cobrir o tufão Matmo, que deve chegar na terça-feira.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 06:38)

Matmo já começou a afetar Taiwan e chuvas fortes já começaram a ser registradas na costa leste do país.
O tufão pode se intensificar para categoria 2 antes de fazer landfall entre terça e quarta.






Radar: http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/radar/index.htm





Acumulados de chuva: http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/rainfall/hk.htm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 18:16)

Tufão Matmo landfall


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 20:08)

25 maiores acumulados de chuva 
2014/07/22 00:00 ~ 2014/07/23 02:50


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 20:53)

Tufão Matmo


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 21:08)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9XFaQoMn-w"]Typhoon Matmo Crashes Into Taiwan é¢±é¢¨éº¥å¾·å§† - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Jul 2014 às 21:18)

Dados de Chenggong onde ocorreu o landfall: http://www.cwb.gov.tw/V7e/observe/real/46761.htm
Rajadas de até 170 km/h e pressão mínima de 964 hpa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Jul 2014 às 06:04)

Mortos pelo tufão Rammasun chegam a 170

Tufão Matmo já começou a afetar a China como categoria 1.
Em Ci-en, Taiwan o acumulado de chuva já chega a 616 mm e deve continuar chovendo nas próximas horas.


----------



## StormRic (23 Jul 2014 às 16:17)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Mortos pelo tufão Rammasun chegam a 170
> 
> Tufão Matmo já começou a afetar a China como categoria 1.
> Em Ci-en, Taiwan o acumulado de chuva já chega a 616 mm e deve continuar chovendo nas próximas horas.



Excelente colaboração, como sempre!


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 00:03)

StormRic disse:


> Excelente colaboração, como sempre!


 Obrigado


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 00:05)

Pelo menos 47 mortos em um acidente aéreo devido ao tufão Matmo em Taiwan.
Maior acumulado de chuva até o momento foi em Xinan, onde choveu 687,5 mm.
A rajada de vento mais forte foi de 182 km/h em Lanyu.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (24 Jul 2014 às 00:06)

Junto com Matmo, tínhamos 4 INVESTS sendo monitorados no Pacífico Oeste, sendo que um se dissipou e o outro se tornou depressão tropical e se dissipou ontem.
Dois seguem ativos, 98W e 99W, se estiver errado alguém me corrija por favor.

GFS e CMC mostram os dois invests se desenvolvendo e o NAVGEM e ECMWF mostram apenas um.

GFS e CMC mostram os dois se tornando tufão e seguindo uma trajetória semelhante a Lekima (2013) e Franscisco (2013), o que poderia trazer grandes ondas para o litoral japonês.
NAVGEM tem um forte tufão fazendo landfall próximo de Tóquio.
ECMWF chegou a mostrar um tufão mais cedo, mas agora não mostra nada de mais.

31 de Julho

GFS





NAVGEM





CMC
O Modelo mostra os dois invests sendo tufão entre 26 e 30 de Julho.





ECMWF


----------



## Felipe Freitas (28 Jul 2014 às 02:06)

Correção: Os dois invests ativos neste momento são 96W e 90W.
Segue a tendência de formação de um ou dois ciclones tropicais no Pacifico Oeste nesta semana.

NAVGEM prevê atualmente apenas um ciclone se formando, impactando as Ilhas Okinawa e a China como tufão
CMC, GFS, UKMO e ECMWF  preveem a formação de dois ciclones, podendo impactar Japão, China, Taiwan e as Coreias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 04:58)

90W se fortaleceu para depressão tropical 11 e pode se fortalecer em breve para tempestade tropical.
O ciclone está previsto para afetar Guam e as Ilhas Marianas do Norte.
O JTWC indica o sistema se tornando um tufão no dia 1º de Agosto, porém a depressão já está bem organizada e poderia na minha opinião se tornar um tufão antes dessa data.






96W neste momento também é uma depressão tropical.
Os dois próximos nomes na lista são Halong e Nakri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 06:40)

Depressão tropical 11 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Halong.
Previsão do GFS mostra Halong se tornando um forte tufão e afetando o Japão, porém é uma previsão de longo prazo e pode mudar muito ainda.











96W está previsto para ser um grande sistema. podendo causar impactos na China, Japão, Taiwan e Coreias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Jul 2014 às 21:44)

Tempestade tropical Nakri se formou.

Em Guam as pessoas já estão se preparando para a chegada de Halong.
De acordo com Jim Edds, que está em Guam, a chuva é muito forte e alguns voos foram desviados devido ao mau tempo.
Um olho chegou a ser visível nas imagens de radar, porém neste momento não aparece mais.








Imagem de radar de manhã





Radar em Guam:
http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/radar.php?rid=gua&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2014 às 22:23)

Tempestade tropical Nakri continua bastante desorganizada devido ao cisalhamento de vento.
Apesar disso, fortes chuvas estão afetando as Ilhas Okinawa.
Vale ressaltar, que a JMA classifica Nakri como tempestade tropical e JTWC ainda mantém o sistema como INVEST 96W.
Modelos mostram o ciclone impactando as Coreias e a China.

Halong também está bem desorganizado e a JTWC tinha razão ao não mostrar o sistema se tornando tufão antes de 1º de Agosto.
Não ha informações de grandes danos em Guam até o momento.
Modelos mantém a previsão de Halong se tornando um forte tufão, porém há grande divergências neste momento de onde o tufão poderá fazer landfall.
CMC e NAVGEM mostram o landfall próximo de Xangai e GFS e ECMWF no sul do Japão.

CMC





NAVGEM





GFS





ECMWF


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Jul 2014 às 22:24)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Jul 2014 às 18:29)

Apesar do forte cisalhamento, Halong se tornou melhor organizado.

Nakri também está um pouco mais bem organizada em comparação ao que era ontem.
Acumulados de chuva de até 100 mm foram registrados nas Ilhas Okinawa.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 04:43)

Apesar da péssima aparência, Nakri provocou rajadas de vento de até 140 km/h em Amami e 120 km/h em Naha, Okinawa.
Halong está um pouco menos organizado, em comparação a de manhã, devido ao forte cisalhamento.






Mapa dos acumulados de chuva nos aeroportos provocados pela tempestade tropical Nakri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Ago 2014 às 17:58)

Nakri, segue sendo uma tempestade visualmente muito feia.
Apesar disso, acumulados de chuva superiores a 200 mm e ventos fortes, seguem sendo registrados em Okinawa.

O cisalhamento diminuiu um pouco e Halong se tornou melhor organizado e poderia se tornar um tufão na próxima atualização da JTWC.
GFS e o modelo europeu segue mostrando Halong se tornando um forte tufão e fazendo landfall em Kyushu, Japão.






Previsão do GFS e ECMWF para Halong


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 00:58)

Halong se tornou o sexto tufão de 2014.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 03:48)

Halong se fortaleceu para categoria 3. 
Rápida intensificação em andamento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 08:34)

Halong se fortaleceu para categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 17:03)

Halong pode ser atualizado para categoria 5 na próxima atualização do JTWC.
Uma pena não haver mais reconhecimento no Pacifico Oeste e sermos totalmente dependentes da Técnica Dvorak.

Número Dvorak:
* T7.0/7.0*         HALONG


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 17:20)

Nakri segue afetando o Japão e as Coreias e provocando acumulados de chuva superiores a 300 mm em alguns locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 21:21)

Halong se fortaleceu para categoria 5. 
260 km/h - 918 hpa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 21:24)

Olho de Halong horas atrás.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Ago 2014 às 21:34)

Halong - Categoria 5


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Ago 2014 às 23:20)

Devido ao ar seco e cisalhamento de vento, que são dois fatores que provocam o enfraquecimento de ciclones, Halong se enfraqueceu para categoria 4. A previsão ainda indica o ciclone fazendo landfall no Japão por volta de 08 de Agosto. As ilhas Okinawa também podem ser atingidas pelo tufão. Tempestade tropical Nakri, provocou acumulados de chuva de 405 mm em Kochi, Japão, a tempestade deve se dissipar em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 01:55)

Halong está voltando a se fortalecer e neste momento e categoria 1.
Chuvas e ventos fortes devem começar a afetar as Ilhas Okinawa nesta quarta e o sul do Japão na sexta.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 06:44)

Halong


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Ago 2014 às 19:04)

Halong começa a afetar a ilha de Minamidaitojima.
O olho já começa a aparecer nas imagens de radar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 06:38)

Pressão minima neste momento em Minami-daito, Japão e de 960,3 hpa.
A rajada de vento mais forte foi de 130 km/h até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 17:22)

Super Tufão Genevieve se fortaleceu para categoria 5.
Não ameaça nenhuma localidade.

Em 48 horas foi de depressão tropical para categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 17:30)

Pressão minima durante a passagem do tufão por Minami-daito, Japão foi de 954,1 hpa.
A rajada de vento mais forte foi de 160 km/h até o momento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 22:26)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Ago 2014 às 22:26)

Super Tufão Genevieve


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 16:09)

Halong se enfraqueceu para categoria 1.
A tempestade já começou a afetar Kyushu e Shikoku, Japão
Rajadas de vento de 170 km/h foram registradas em Kitadaitojima.






Genevieve se enfraqueceu para categoria 4.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Ago 2014 às 21:57)

Genevieve


----------



## Ziemann (9 Ago 2014 às 17:20)

Genevieve


----------



## Ziemann (9 Ago 2014 às 17:25)

Halong


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2014 às 19:14)

Já se confirma uma morte e 19 feridos devido a chegada de Halong ao Japão.
1,3 milhões de pessoas foram evacuadas.

Acumulados de chuva superiores a 400 mm já foram registrados em alguns locais. 
Não se pode descartar a quebra de recordes de maiores acumulados de chuva em 24 horas e 48 horas desde o começo dos registros.
 Alguns locais de Shikoku podem ter acumulados de *1000 mm* de acordo com a JMA.






Em Muroto-misaki a registro de ventos sustentados em 130 km/h com rajadas de 160 km/h.
Um raro aviso de emergência está em vigor neste momento para a província de Mie, devido as chuvas intensas, que podem causar grandes inundações e deslizamentos de terra.






Radar: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/radnowc/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2014 às 19:17)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2014 às 20:16)

Muroto-misaki a registro de ventos sustentados em 145 km/h com rajadas de 180 km/h.
http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas_h/today-74372.html?areaCode=000&groupCode=56

Menor pressão até o momento foi de 960.3 hpa em Shimizu.
http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas_h/yesterday-74516.html?areaCode=000&groupCode=56

Radar


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Ago 2014 às 22:34)

Rajada de vento de 190 km/h em Muroto-misaki.
O tufão acaba de fazer landfall.


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2014 às 03:21)

Devido a esse forte Tufão Nagano já segue chovendo a quase 3 dias agora.

 Na ilha de Shikoku e no estado de Mie ja chove forte a mais de dois dias e em alguns pontos de Shikoku ja esta acumulado 1068mm/48h na cidade de Yanase

 Muitos pontos alagados 

 E ventos fortes nas regioes do
litoral 

 Nagano nao esta ventando so chovendo bastante


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Ago 2014 às 06:18)

Imagens: James Reynolds


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2014 às 07:14)

Nagano segue com fortes rajadas e chuvas torrenciais. Estamos na aproximação máxima do centro da tempestade que segue com 975Hpa.

 Que agora segue para o sul da Russia estando no Mar do Japao


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Ago 2014 às 11:36)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> Imagens: James Reynolds



 Antes de vir para o Japão eu nem sabia que era possível existir um rio limpo próximo a civilização.

 Agora eu percebo como a população brasileira e sem noção (em sua maioria) no tocante cuidar da natureza 
 off topic off topic


----------



## Ziemann (10 Ago 2014 às 15:32)

*Halong*


----------



## Ziemann (10 Ago 2014 às 17:49)

Carros ficam submersos em Kochi, na região oeste do Japão; tufão deixou um morto e dezenas de feridos no Japão (Foto: Reuters)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Ago 2014 às 00:45)

Genevieve deve fazer transição para ciclone extratropical entre hoje e amanhã e afetar o Alasca daqui alguns dias.

Halong deixou 10 mortos e 70 feridos em sua passagem pelo Japão.
O ciclone fez transição para extratropical ontem.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Set 2014 às 02:34)

Pela primeira vez desde que os registros mais confiáveis começaram, não houve a formação de nenhum ciclone tropical nomeado no Pacifico Oeste.
Tivemos duas depressões tropicais, que afetaram Filipinas, Vietnã, Laos e China, mas sem causar grandes danos.

A calmaria deve chegar ao fim no final dessa semana, de acordo com os dois modelos mais confiáveis, o ECMWF e GFS.
Ambos mostram um ciclone tropical atingindo o Japão entre 8/10 de Setembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Set 2014 às 18:30)

ECMWF, NAVGEM e UKMET mostram o sistema que deve se formar nos próximos dias, passando a leste do Japão.
GFS e CMC mostram o ciclone bem próximo de Tóquio como um tufão.

ECMWF





NAGVEM





GFS





CMC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Set 2014 às 01:31)

Com exceção do CMC, todos os demais modelos concordam com o ciclone passando mais ao leste do Japão.  Poderia trazer grandes ondas ao país.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Set 2014 às 23:25)

Uma depressão tropical se formou ao sul de Okinawa e deve se fortalecer para tempestade tropical dentro das próximas 24 horas.
Os modelos mostram essa depressão se fortalecendo para um tufão e passando bem próximo do Japão.
Próximo nome na lista é Fengshen.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Set 2014 às 03:47)

Tempestade tropical Fengshen pode se fortalecer para tufão de categoria 1 amanhã.
Chuvas, ventos fortes e ondas altas podem ser registrados na costa leste do Japão.
No dia 10 o sistema deve fazer transição para extratropical e afetar o Alasca por volta do dia 12 de Setembro. 
Uma depressão tropical está afetando sul da China e Vietnã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Set 2014 às 04:55)

Tempestade tropical Fengshen felizmente não conseguiu se fortalecer para tufão e não se relata nada grave até o momento no Japão. JTWC emitiu seu último aviso para a depressão tropical 14.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Set 2014 às 21:17)

Tempestade tropical Fengshen se tornou extratropical.
Os modelos mostram um forte tufão atingindo a Ilha de Luzon, Filipinas entre os dias 14/15 de Setembro.
Apenas o NAVGEM mostra uma trajetória diferente e leva o ciclone para Taiwan.
Próximo nome da lista é Kalmaegi.






ECMWF





GFS





CMC


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Set 2014 às 22:16)

Depressão tropical 15 se formou. 
O sistema pode se fortalecer em breve para tempestade tropical Kalmaegi e para tufão antes de atingir as Filipinas. 
O pico de intensidade está previsto para ocorrer durante o landfall na província chinesa de Hainan.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 04:03)

Depressão tropical 15 se fortaleceu para tempestade tropical Kalmaegi.
A tempestade pode se fortalecer para um tufão hoje (13).
Chuvas fortes afetam as Filipinas, causando acumulados superiores a 60 mm em alguns locais.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Set 2014 às 23:02)

Tempestade tropical Kalmaegi agora é um tufão de categoria 1.
O tufão deve fazer landfall amanhã (14) nas Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (14 Set 2014 às 19:13)

Tufão Kalmaegi chegou hoje as Filipinas, trazendo ventos fortes e acumulados de chuva significativos, principalmente para a Ilha de Luzon. 
O naufrágio de uma balsa causada pelas grandes ondas geradas pelo tufão, deixou dezenas de desaparecidos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 02:43)

Tufão Kalmaegi deve chegar nas próximas horas a China.
Acumulados de chuva significativos podem ser registrados, ocasionando inundações e deslizamentos de terra.
O tufão deixou 5 mortos nas Filipinas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 05:15)

Tufão Kalmaegi está fazendo landfall na China.
O acumulado de chuva na parte alta da província de Hainan supera os 600 mm.
Rajadas de vento superiores a 100 km/h também são registradas em várias localidades.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Set 2014 às 16:45)

Tufão Kalmaegi segue afetando a China e agora também o Vietnã.
A rajada de vento mais forte até o momento foi de 170 km/h em Dianbai.
Até o momento não se relata nada mais grave.
Nas Filipinas o tufão deixou 8 mortos.

Outro ciclone pode se formar no próximos dias.
Filipinas, Taiwan e Japão devem monitorar a possibilidade desse desenvolvimento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (17 Set 2014 às 19:04)

Kalmaegi deixou 15 mortos e prejuízos estimados em 950 milhões de dólares.
As atenções estão voltadas agora, para a depressão tropical na costa das Filipinas, que deve ser nosso próximo tufão, podendo ameaçar Filipinas, Taiwan e Japão. 
Próximo nome é Fung-wong.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (19 Set 2014 às 21:38)

Mortos pelo Tufão Kalmaegi subiu para 26.

Tempestade tropical Fung-wong está provocando acumulados de chuvas significativos nas Filipinas.  
Em vários locais os acumulados de chuva superaram os 200 mm, causando grandes inundações. 
Até o momento se confirma uma morte devido a tempestade.

Os modelos reajustaram a trajetória e mostram o ciclone indo muito mais a oeste que previsto anteriormente. 
Taiwan, China, Coreias e Japão podem ser afetados pelo ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2014 às 01:47)

Tempestade tropical Fung-wong deixou 11 mortos até o momento nas Filipinas. 
O ciclone chegou hoje no começo do dia a Taiwan, causando acumulados de chuva significativos, sendo o maior de 825.5 mm em Xidawushan.
O ciclone já afeta a China e depois deve afetar a Coreia do Sul e Japão, trazendo fortes chuvas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (22 Set 2014 às 02:00)

Outro ciclone deve se formar nos próximos dias.
Neste momento existe uma grande divergência entre os modelos de qual será a trajetória do ciclone.
Japão deve monitorar o desenvolvimento desse sistema, já que o modelo europeu, mostra o possível ciclone atingindo o país nos últimos dias de setembro.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2014 às 19:54)

Tempestade tropical Fung-wong deixou 15 mortos até o momento.
Os restos do ciclone está trazendo chuvas para Coreia do Sul e sul do Japão.

Mortos pelo Tufão Kalmaegi subiu para 33.

Uma nova depressão tropical se formou e deve se fortalecer para tempestade tropical Kammuri entre quarta e quinta.
Os modelos agora mostram uma trajetória relativamente semelhante e uma ameaça ao Japão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (23 Set 2014 às 19:56)

GFS





ECMWF


----------



## Danilo2012 (24 Set 2014 às 11:18)

Felipe Freitas disse:


> GFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Provavelmente no sul de Chiba va ventar forte se essas previsões se concretizar.

 Comparando com uma tempestade de inverno plenamente desenvolvida com 980hpa proximo ao centro de alta pressao da siberia, a diferenca de potencial e imensa. Nos tufoes isso nao ocorre a tempestade esta praticamente em uma região de pressão normal claro que a distancia das isobaras e importante no quesito potencia e claro


----------



## Felipe Freitas (25 Set 2014 às 05:13)

Tempestade tropical Kammuri segue sendo prevista para chegar bem próximo da costa japonesa como tufão de categoria 1.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (27 Set 2014 às 05:54)

Kammuri felizmente não conseguiu se fortalecer para tufão, mas apesar disso, devido ao seu grande tamanho, pode trazer chuvas, ventos e mar agitado para costa japonesa. 
Outro ciclone está sendo previsto para se formar nestes próximos dias.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Set 2014 às 08:07)

Felizmente, não se reporta qualquer problema causado pelo ciclone Kammuri.
Outro ciclone já se formou e os modelos mostram ele ameaçando o Japão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (30 Set 2014 às 23:31)

Phanfone segue sendo previsto para afetar o Japão no final de semana. 
O ciclone deve se tornar um tufão nesta quarta. 
Modelos mostram outro ciclone logo atrás dele e novamente sendo uma ameaça ao Japão.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 01:37)

12z do ECMWF mostra Phanfone chegando a categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 23:28)

Rápida intensificação em andamento.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Out 2014 às 23:37)

Pinhole eye


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Out 2014 às 04:31)

*Categoria 3*
Ventos sustentados: 195 km/h 
Pressão mínima estimada: 967 mbar.






Outro ciclone deve se formar dentro de 24 horas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Out 2014 às 16:28)

Tempestade tropical  Vongfong  se formou e está prevista para se fortalecer para tufão na segunda.
De acordo com as últimas rodadas, pode ser uma nova ameaça ao Japão.

Phanfone neste momento é categoria 3.
O ciclone parece ter adquirido algumas características anulares.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 02:17)

Com base na técnica Dvorak, o JTWC atualizou a intensidade de Phanfone.
O ciclone mantém ventos sustentados em 240 km/h com pressão mínima de 926 mbar.
Phanfone tem um grande olho irregular e um CDO assimétrico, e minha opinião é que é mais fraco que o estimado pelo JTWC.
Que falta faz, um_ Hurricane Hunters_ no Pacífico Oeste.

Vongfong, pela projeção dos modelos, poderá ter uma intensidade semelhante ou superior a Phanfone.
O ciclone pode se fortalecer para tufão antes de segunda de acordo com as últimas rodadas.


----------



## Danilo2012 (4 Out 2014 às 02:32)

Nossa se as previsoes se concretizar dia 6 o tufao chegara com forca de 955hpa e deve ter ventos sustentados de 40m/s no dia 6 se centro estara a poucos quilometros de Nagoya.

 Provavelmente sera um dos mais fortes do ano ! A atingir honshu


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 04:49)

As Ilhas Okinawa já estão sendo afetadas pelo ciclone.
Em Minami-daito rajadas de vento de 140 km/h foram registradas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Out 2014 às 17:50)

O olho já é visível nos radares da JMA.
Minami-daito registrou rajada de vento de 148 km/h.






Vongfong se fortaleceu para um tufão de categoria 1.
O ciclone deve afetar Guam na segunda e talvez haja um voo de reconhecimento para esse ciclone.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Out 2014 às 06:04)

Yakushima registrou rajada de vento de 157 km/h.
Algumas cidades, como Miyakejima, Yakushima e Tanegashima,  já registram acumulados próximos ou iguais a 100 mm


----------



## Danilo2012 (5 Out 2014 às 13:43)

O tufao segue com 945hpa e ventos sustentados de ate 40m/s e rajadas de ate 60m/s

A previsao e para fazer landfall proximo as 7hrs de amanha com 950hpa e ventos sustentados de ate 130km/h (35m/s). Devera fazer landfall no estado de Shizuoka e passara sobre Tokyo.

Na minha cidade segue com chuva muito forte e trovoadas ja choverao 51mm nas ultimas 12hrs embora esteja frio em quase todo o Japao aqui em minha cidade faz 15c. O que podera enfraquecer rapidamente o tufao talvez.

 No estado de Shizuoka agora (150km de Tokyo+-) esta caido uma tempestade descomunal muitas cidades estao apresentando precipitacao de 20mm/10min e em varias regioes a precipitacao ja passa de 100mm/12hrs


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Out 2014 às 04:44)

Tufão Phanfone segue afetando o Japão e provocando grandes acumulados de chuva e ventos fortes.
O ciclone causou a queda de um avião, matando um e deixando dois desaparecidos.
Em alguns locais o acumulado se aproxima dos 400 mm nas últimas 24 horas.
Vongfong atingiu Guam trazendo chuvas e ventos fortes ao país.
Até o momento não se reporta nada grave.
O ciclone deve continuar se fortalecendo.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 05:23)

As autoridades japonesas elevaram nesta terça-feira para quatro o número de mortos pelo tufão Phanfone no Japão, que também deixou cinco pessoas desaparecidas e 49 feridos.
Milhares ficaram sem energia e as chuvas fortes causaram inundações e deslizamentos de terra.
Os maiores acumulados de chuva nas últimas 24 horas se concentraram no norte de Honshu.
Phanfone fez transição para ciclone extratropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 05:32)

Vongofong está se intensificando de forma rápida nas últimas horas.
 Acredito que possa chegar na categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 18:13)

Com base na técnica Dvorak, Super Tufão Vongofong é o tufão mais forte desde Haiyan.
Deve ser atualizado para categoria 5 em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 18:15)

Super Tufão Vongofong


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 21:56)

*CATEGORIA 5*
Ventos sustentados atualmente de 287 km/h e o JTWC prevê o pico de intensidade em 305 km/h.
Pressão mínima atualmente de 907 mbar.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (7 Out 2014 às 22:05)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Out 2014 às 00:00)

Super Tufão Vongofong


----------



## Danilo2012 (8 Out 2014 às 01:44)

O tufao esta agora com uma pressao central de 900hpa !  (JMA)

ventos sustentados 60m/s  .


E rajadas de ate 85m/s (306km/h)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Out 2014 às 05:35)




----------



## Orion (8 Out 2014 às 14:25)

> De acordo com as imagens de satélite, o tufão Vongfong atingiu um pico de intensidade raro nos últimos dias, enquanto se dirige pelo Pacífico Oeste a caminho do Japão.
> 
> A tempestade intensificou-se rapidamente segunda e terça-feira, estando já na categoria 5 pela sua capacidade destrutiva, com ventos de quase 300 quilómetros por hora e rajadas ainda mais fortes. Segundo o Joint Typhoon Warning Center (JTWC), as ondas provocadas pelo tufão chegam aos, pelo menos, 15 metros.
> 
> ...



Visão


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Out 2014 às 21:10)

Vongofong felizmente não se intensificou como era previsto, mas segue sendo categoria 5. 
O ciclone pode se enfraquecer um pouco antes de atingir as ilhas Okinawa, pois as águas estão mais frias na área. 
O ciclone pode chegar ao sul do Japão, na província de Kagoshima como categoria 1 ou 2.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Out 2014 às 21:11)




----------



## Danilo2012 (9 Out 2014 às 00:44)

Devia ser legal mandar um aviaozinho rc para o olho ou programado mesmo com uma camera, nao e muito dificil de fazer precisa das habilidades tecnicas


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Out 2014 às 06:41)

cubensis disse:


> Devia ser legal mandar um aviaozinho rc para o olho ou programado mesmo com uma camera, nao e muito dificil de fazer precisa das habilidades tecnicas


 Antigamente também existia os Hurricane Hunters no Pacifico Oeste, mas por ser muito caro acabaram abandonando o projeto. Bem que poderia juntar Japão, China, Filipinas, Taiwan dentre outros países e custear alguns voos de reconhecimento, que podem servir não apenas para saber a real intensidade do ciclone, mas também para estudos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Out 2014 às 06:42)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2014 às 07:04)

Vongfong começa a enfraquecer e neste momento é categoria 4. 
O ciclone está começando a passar por um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, o que deve fazer o ciclone se enfraquecer mais um pouco e seu tamanho aumentar.


----------



## Danilo2012 (10 Out 2014 às 13:00)

O tufao devera fazer landfall nas ilhas de Okinawa amanha antes do meio dia, o tufao chegara com +-930hpa e rajadas de ate 70m/s (250km/h)


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Out 2014 às 21:26)

Vongfong mantém ventos sustentados estimados em 200 km/h.
O ciclone já está afetando as Ilhas Okinawa e chuvas, ventos fortes e grandes ondas estão sendo registradas na ilha.
Em Itokazu houve uma rajada de vento de 155 km/h: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas_h/today-91241.html?areaCode=000&groupCode=65
Webcam: http://japanlivecams.blogspot.com.br/p/okinawa-cams.html


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Out 2014 às 05:30)

Na ilha de Miyakejima ja segue a 6 hrs ventando a 28m/s(100,8km/h)  embora o centro da tempestade ainda esteja a 6hrs de distancia e a pessoas da ilha que estao falando em tornados


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2014 às 05:39)

As chuvas e ventos fortes seguem aumentando na Ilha de Okinawa e o landfall pode ocorrer dentro de 6 horas aproximadamente. 
Em Miyagijima uma rajada de vento de 174 km/h foi registrada há pouco: http://www.jma.go.jp/en/amedas_h/today-91166.html?areaCode=000&groupCode=65
Até o momento se confirma 19 feridos leves e 10 mil sem energia.

Mais duas webcams:
http://www.ne.jp/asahi/yoron/tv/
http://www.mangohouse.jp/livecam.html


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2014 às 08:29)

Okinawa (ao vivo): http://www.ustream.tv/channel/我部祖河スタジオ


----------



## Danilo2012 (11 Out 2014 às 10:28)

Caraca muito boa essas cam!
 os maximos registrado hoje de rajadas forao em Itokazu Okinawa forao 49,7m/s (178,9km/h) segundo jma http://www.data.jma.go.jp/obd/stats/data/mdrr/rank_daily/data00.html#mxwsp

 Em Naha (capital de Okinawa) forao 38,2m/s (137km/h)

 Em Miyagijima foi registrada o maximo vento sustentado de 35,1m/s e na Ilha ja esta a +-4hrs ventando mais de 33m/s (118km/h)

 E os ventos ainda esta ficando mais forte


----------



## Ziemann (11 Out 2014 às 14:56)

Vongfong - Imagem de radar:


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Out 2014 às 16:54)

Vários locais das ilhas Okinawa registraram rajadas de vento superiores a 100 km/h e acumulados de chuva significativos.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 05:07)

Pelo menos 20 feridos em Okinawa pelo tufão Vongfong.
Em alguns locais, como na cidade de Kunigami, houve o registro de acumulados de chuva superiores a 500 mm nas últimas 48 horas.
O ciclone se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical e deve afetar o restante do Japão, felizmente, muito mais fraco do que anteriormente era previsto.


----------



## Orion (12 Out 2014 às 15:37)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 02:32)

Vongfong chegou a Kyushu como tempestade tropical.
Os acumulados de chuva superam 100 mm em alguns locais nas últimas 24 horas.
O ciclone deve causar chuvas e ventos fortes durante toda essa segunda no Japão e na terça se tornar extratropical.


----------



## Danilo2012 (13 Out 2014 às 06:04)

O tufao/tempestade tropical vai passar seu centro encima da minha cidade ! com pressao central de 980hpa com ventos sustentados de ate 30m/s e rajadas de ate 40m/s


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 20:50)

Vongfong deixou 50 feridos e amanhã deve ser emitido o último aviso para o sistema. 
Nas últimas 24 horas houve acumulados de chuva de 500 mm em alguns locais do Japão.

Mikado - 515mm
Kitakata - 431mm
Nisshimera - 327mm
Morotsuka - 324mm
Ebino - 314mm


----------



## Felipe Freitas (31 Out 2014 às 04:39)

Depois de cerca de 15 dias de calmaria, o Pacífico Oeste voltou a dar sinais de vida.
Um tufão pode se formar nessa primeira semana de Novembro e de acordo com a JTWC chegar no mínimo a categoria 3.
A trajetória que esse ciclone pode seguir ainda é um pouco incerta.
Próximo nome na lista é Nuri.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 01:48)

Nuri está passando por rápida intensificação e pode chegar na categoria 4 nas próximas 24 horas.
Uma área está sendo observada próximo das Ilhas Marianas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 04:57)

Nuri segue se intensificando e acredito que possa chegar hoje na categoria 5.


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Nov 2014 às 12:00)

A área de ventos superiores a 15m/s agora tem um diâmetro de 22mil polegadas  para amanha as 18hrs a pressão deve estar a 920hpa


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 14:58)

Nuri está disputando com Vongfong o título de ciclone mais intenso de 2014.
JTWC neste momento é muito conservadora e estima que o ciclone tenha ventos sustentados de 240 km/h, mas provavelmente deve ter ao redor dos 280 km/h. 
Na próxima atualização deve ser atualizado para categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 15:02)

Super Tufão Nuri


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 19:20)

Nuri chega a categoria 5.
Ventos sustentados estimados em 287 km/h e pressão mínima estimada em 907 mbar. 
O tufão iguala sua intensidade com Vongfong.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (2 Nov 2014 às 21:56)

*T7.5/7.5         NURI  *


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Nov 2014 às 03:08)

Depois de passar pouco mais de 24 horas na categoria 5, Nuri se enfraqueceu para categoria 4. 
O ciclone deve seguir na direção norte, podendo afetar algumas ilhas japonesas. 
O ciclone deve fazer transição para ciclone extratropical por volta do dia 07 de Novembro e depois pode afetar o Alasca.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Nov 2014 às 03:11)

*Nuri*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Nov 2014 às 15:52)

Nuri deve se tornar ciclone extratropical entre hoje e amanhã.


----------



## Danilo2012 (7 Nov 2014 às 06:51)

Nuri se transformou em Ciclone extratropical agora com 972hpa, o mais impressionante e que nas próximas 48horas a tempestade começara a passar por um forte processo de intensificação e deve atingir 920 hpa! Próximo a península Russa de Kamchatka.

 Eu nos meus quase 10 anos de observação nunca vi nada nem de longe próximo a isso !




hosting image


----------



## Tstorm (29 Nov 2014 às 01:04)

Tempestade Tropical Sinlaku se formou e está atualmente próxima à costa do Vietnã. Ela deverá fazer landfall no Vietnã amanhã.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Dez 2014 às 17:36)

Até o momento tivemos 29 depressões tropicais, destas 22 chegaram a força de tempestade tropical, 10 de tufão e 7 de super tufão.
A temporada ainda está um pouco abaixo da média e os danos estimados até o momento chegam em 8,25 bilhões de dólares e o total de mortes a 453.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (1 Dez 2014 às 17:45)

A tempestade tropical Hagupit se formou próximo das Ilhas Carolinas e está prevista para se tornar um forte tufão e ameaçar as Filipinas e Micronésia.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 03:30)

Tufão Hagupit pode se intensificar de forma mais rápida nas próximas 24 horas e se tornar o oitavo super tufão de 2014. 
Ainda existe divergências entre os modelos, porém o _landfall_ nas Filipinas, está cada vez mais se tornando provável.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 15:12)

Um ciclo de substituição da parede do olho está ocorrendo neste momento.
Existe uma grande divergência entre os modelos se vai ou não ocorrer o _landfall_ nas Filipinas, porém o mais provável neste momento é o _landfall_ praticamente no mesmo local que Hayan no ano passado.

PEGASA (Serviço de Meteorologia das Filipinas) e o Modelo Chinês, seguem a mesma trajetória do CMC, ECMWF e JMA.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 23:25)

Ciclo de substituição da parede do olho terminou e Hagupit está próximo da categoria 5.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Dez 2014 às 23:34)

*T7.0/7.0 HAGUPIT




*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Dez 2014 às 03:09)

Hagupit chegou a categoria 5.
A previsão atual e que supere Nuri e Vongfong e se torne o ciclone mais forte de 2014.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Dez 2014 às 16:53)

Outro ciclo de substituição da parede do olho está ocorrendo neste momento.
O ciclone mantém a categoria 5, porém se enfraqueceu um pouco.

A trajetória exata ainda é incerta, mas o landfall nas Filipinas agora é quase certo.
Evacuações já começaram a ser feitas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (4 Dez 2014 às 16:55)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Dez 2014 às 03:29)

Devido ao ciclo de substituição da parede do olho, Hagupit se enfraqueceu para categoria 4. 
Os ventos de cisalhamento irão aumentar, o que talvez possa impedir que se intensifique muito novamente.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Dez 2014 às 14:10)

Hagupit infelizmente está próximo da categoria 5 novamente. 
Parte da ilha de Samar, já começou a ser afetada pelo ciclone.
O ciclone está previsto para ter um deslocamento lento, o que pode gerar inundações catastróficas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (5 Dez 2014 às 16:47)

O ciclone segue avançando lentamente e está entrando em uma área com 15-20 knots de cisalhamento, o que está provocando um pequeno enfraquecimento.
Em alguns locais, os acumulados de chuva nos próximos 7 dias, podem superar 600 mm, o que pode ocasionar inundações, deslizamentos de terra e Lahar (avalanche de lama composta por materiais piroclásticos e água, que normalmente ocorre em regiões vulcânicas).
Outra preocupação será com_ storm surge_, que em alguns locais das ilhas de Samar e Leyte, pode superar 5 metros.
Cerca de 500 mil pessoas foram evacuadas.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Dez 2014 às 01:34)

Depois de chegar próximo da categoria 5 no começo do dia, Hagupit se enfraqueceu mais um pouco devido ar seco, cisalhamento e também por um novo ciclo de substituição da parede do olho. 






Na cidade de Marabut, Samar, várias pessoas estão usando cavernas como "centros de evacuação". 
A cidade foi devastada por Haiyan em 2013.
Fotos: Sharon Evite, ABS-CBN News Tacloban


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Dez 2014 às 15:48)

Tufão Hagupit fez seu primeiro landfall nas Filipinas como categoria 3.
Há registros de deslizamentos de terra e de inundações.

@MovePH


----------



## Felipe Freitas (6 Dez 2014 às 21:12)

Tufão Hagupit se enfraqueceu para categoria 2, mas segue sendo um ciclone extremamente perigoso, devido a seu deslocamento lento. 
O ciclone deve demorar cerca de 3 dias, para atravessar as Filipinas.

Duas mortes já foram confirmadas em Borongan City.


----------



## Orion (7 Dez 2014 às 18:52)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (8 Dez 2014 às 00:53)

Hagupit se enfraqueceu para categoria 1.
Até o momento foram confirmadas 3 mortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Dez 2014 às 00:28)

Hagupit se enfraqueceu para tempestade tropical.
O número de mortos subiu para 27.
O ciclone ainda deve afetar o país nas próximas 24 horas, provocando principalmente chuvas fortes.
Entre quinta e sexta deve chegar ao sul do Vietnã como depressão tropical.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (16 Dez 2014 às 04:15)

Mortes causadas pelo tufão Hagupit foi revisada para 18.
Os danos são estimados em 75 milhões de dólares.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Dez 2014 às 04:06)

Tempestade tropical Jangmi está afetando a ilha de Mindanao nas Filipinas.
Em alguns locais o acumulado de chuva supera 100 mm.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (29 Dez 2014 às 15:50)

Acumulados de chuva superam 500 mm em alguns locais.
Mesmo sobre terra o ciclone não perdeu intensidade e deve continuar a causar chuvas fortes, inundações e deslizamentos de terra.






Chuva


----------



## Felipe Freitas (3 Jan 2015 às 17:04)

Jangmi deixou 55 mortos nas Filipinas.
O ciclone já se dissipou.


----------

